# Favorite Forum



## SOMDLady

sleeze.

w8 4 da pole.


----------



## Dougstermd

SOMDLady said:


> sleeze.
> 
> w8 4 da pole.




Me I am my favorite forumite.

I only have myself to talk to at night when I get off work


----------



## KingFish

I will vote for Kain.


----------



## Mojo

Can I vote for myself?


----------



## Dye Tied

Kris is gonna be upset she didn't make the pole... She has already lost some of her "coolness"


----------



## kris31280

Dye Tied said:


> Kris is gonna be upset she didn't make the pole... She has already lost some of her "coolness"


FYI, it was an inside joke 

And I'm actually glad I escaped this psycho MPD's attention... well I suppose until I posted in his/her/it's poll thread.


----------



## SOMDLady

Mojo said:


> Can I vote for myself?



Shur u cn, butt youse not ma fav nd youse nose it.



Dye Tied said:


> Kris is gonna be upset she didn't make the pole... She has already lost some of her "coolness"



Shez a nasty ho!



kris31280 said:


> FYI, it was an inside joke
> 
> And I'm actually glad I escaped this psycho MPD's attention... well I suppose until I posted in his/her/it's poll thread.



Biatch, youse not even kool nuff to wash ma car, mkay?  No1 wants ur stanky ho self.


----------



## kris31280

SOMDLady said:


> Biatch, youse not even kool nuff to wash ma car, mkay?  No1 wants ur stanky ho self.


----------



## Dougstermd

Dye Tied said:


> Kris is gonna be upset she didn't make the pole... She has already lost some of her "coolness"





Scooch over


----------



## Mojo

Dye Tied said:


> Kris is gonna be upset she didn't make the pole... She has already lost some of her "coolness"







SOMDLady said:


> Shur u cn, butt youse not ma fav nd youse nose it.


----------



## Mojo

Sockigirl huh, I think I just figured out who you are.  You should find a good TEACHER to help you with your spelling


----------



## Nickel

I'm dissapointed, I wanted to vote for my favorite forum.


----------



## Mojo

Nickel said:


> I'm dissapointed, I wanted to vote for my favorite forum.



Just do a "write in"  I'm voting for "The Boob Factory"


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> Just do a "write in"  I'm voting for "The Boob Factory"


----------



## Kain99

"I can't deny the fact that you like me! You like me!"


----------



## Dye Tied

kris31280 said:


> FYI, it was an inside joke
> 
> And I'm actually glad I escaped this psycho MPD's attention... well I suppose until I posted in his/her/it's poll thread.



Inside what?  Your posts are the only inside joke on here


----------



## missperky

A list I didn't make, wow.


----------



## hairwithknots

I love Mojo.  That dude & his gang are funny!!


----------



## goofy-grape




----------



## warneckutz

Dye Tied said:


> Inside what?  Your posts are the only inside joke on here





Sista, you and I gotta kick back and polish off a box of wine someday!!!


----------



## Dye Tied

warneckutz said:


> Sista, you and I gotta kick back and polish off a box of wine someday!!!



I'll spring for a real bottle 


A favorite saying....
Life is too short to drink box wine and dance with ugly men


----------



## Nanny Pam

Good morning everyone!!


----------



## Dougstermd

Dye Tied said:


> I'll spring for a real bottle
> 
> 
> A favorite saying....
> Life is too short to drink box wine and dance with ugly men




umm I don't drink wine


----------



## Dye Tied

Dougstermd said:


> umm I don't drink wine



Do you dance?


----------



## warneckutz

Dye Tied said:


> I'll spring for a real bottle
> 
> 
> A favorite saying....
> Life is too short to drink box wine and dance with ugly men



 Sweet (works every time, and I walk away without having to pay )


----------



## Dye Tied

warneckutz said:


> Sweet (works every time, and I walk away without having to pay )


----------



## warneckutz

Dye Tied said:


>


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> Sweet (works every time, and I walk away without having to pay )



  Wait until she finds out that you're just an ugly caveman


----------



## slotted

Pixiegirl 
This should have been multiple choice. 
I wish I could vote for more.


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


> Pixiegirl
> This should have been multiple choice.
> I wish I could vote for more.



I voted for you


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> Wait until she finds out that you're just an ugly caveman



Who can't dance...


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> Can I vote for myself?



I'll vote for you if you vote for me


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> I voted for you



It's cause I'm part of YOUR gang. 

Lead, Follow, or get the eff out the way! Ooh Rah, Ah ha!


----------



## Dye Tied

warneckutz said:


> Who can't dance...



I'll lend you my walker


----------



## Mojo

Jameo said:


> I'll vote for you if you vote for me



 



slotted said:


> It's cause I'm part of YOUR gang.
> 
> Lead, Follow, or get the eff out the way! Ooh Rah, Ah ha!


----------



## Lugnut

I knew it! 8 real people, all others are MPD's!!!


----------



## pixiegirl

I thought I passed this torch off a long time ago.  I suppose no one could live up to the legacy that I laid down (giggle).


----------



## Lugnut

pixiegirl said:


> I thought I passed this torch off a long time ago.  I suppose no one could live up to the legacy that I laid down (giggle).



You said "laid"


----------



## kris31280

Dye Tied said:


> Inside what?  Your posts are the only inside joke on here



Yeah... that goes against the very nature of an inside joke... 

Have you never heard of Greg Behrendt?  He had a TV show for a while, he's written a couple of books, has gone on numerous talk shows... And he's also a stand up comedian.  He has a show he did, taped, released... it's called "Uncool"...

That's the inside joke. 

For someone who claims to dislike me so, you sure spend a lot of words insulting me.


----------



## (((echo)))

Mojo said:


> Wait until she finds out that you're just an ugly **shaved**caveman



:fixed:


----------



## warneckutz

(((echo))) said:


> :fixed:



  Nobody else has a problem with it.


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> A favorite saying....
> Life is too short to drink box wine and dance with ugly men


----------



## Dye Tied

kris31280 said:


> Yeah... that goes against the very nature of an inside joke...
> 
> Have you never heard of Greg Behrendt?  He had a TV show for a while, he's written a couple of books, has gone on numerous talk shows... And he's also a stand up comedian.  He has a show he did, taped, released... it's called "Uncool"...
> 
> That's the inside joke.
> 
> For someone who claims to dislike me so, you sure spend a lot of words insulting me.



 I have NEVER insulted you.


----------



## Dye Tied

RoseRed said:


>



Morning  I forgot the part about men in white tennis shoes


----------



## (((echo)))

warneckutz said:


> Nobody else has a problem with it.



I'm just jealous 
:wannabelikemike:


----------



## mAlice

kris31280 said:


> you sure spend a lot of words insulting me.




Dye, I thought you were on a budget.


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> Morning  I forgot the part about men in white tennis shoes



True statement!


----------



## Dye Tied

mAlice said:


> Dye, I thought you were on a budget.



yes (see, I budgeted my answer)


----------



## GWguy

Dye Tied said:


> A favorite saying....
> Life is too short to drink box wine and dance with ugly men





RoseRed said:


>





Dye Tied said:


> Morning  I forgot the part about men in white tennis shoes



  I don't dance.  I prefer milk.  And I can't help the way I was born.


Oh, BTW,


----------



## Chasey_Lane

My vote: YouTube - Austin Powers- Get In My Belly!


----------



## warneckutz

(((echo))) said:


> I'm just jealous
> :wannabelikemike:



  Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Dye Tied

GWguy said:


> I don't dance.  I prefer milk.  And I can't help the way I was born.
> Oh, BTW,



*X* marks the spot


----------



## Dye Tied

Chasey_Lane said:


> My vote: YouTube - Austin Powers- Get In My Belly!



 thanks for my morning laugh


----------



## mAlice

I didn't vote.  My favorite forumite wasn't on the list.


----------



## warneckutz

mAlice said:


> I didn't vote.  My favorite forumite wasn't on the list.


----------



## mAlice

warneckutz said:


>



What?  Isn't Timon your favorite, too?


----------



## Pete

Chasey_Lane said:


> My vote: YouTube - Austin Powers- Get In My Belly!



I want me beebeebackbeebeeback


----------



## slotted

mAlice said:


> I didn't vote.  My favorite forumite wasn't on the list.



You could have at least picked Kain or Toppick as your favorite on the list.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> I don't dance.  I prefer milk.  And I can't help the way I was born.
> 
> 
> Oh, BTW,



That wasn't about you.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> That wasn't about you.



It was the 'white shoes' comment...  My newly acquired trademark....


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> It was the 'white shoes' comment...  My newly acquired trademark....



Like I said, that wasn't about you, but you can claim it if you want to.


----------



## Queenofdenile1

I voted for Toppick... because I'm new and haven't had any dealings with the rest. Toppick sent me a video Sunday morning. It was thoughtful.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

mAlice said:


> What?  Isn't Timon your favorite, too?


Poor Timon inherited allergies from his momma.  His eyes have been watery all week.


----------



## Mojo

Queenofdenile1 said:


> I voted for Toppick... because I'm new and haven't had any dealings with the rest. Toppick sent me a video Sunday morning. It was thoughtful.



So you are voting for him as your favorite forum scum?


----------



## warneckutz

mAlice said:


> What?  Isn't Timon your favorite, too?



<----


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:


> Poor Timon inherited allergies from his momma.  His eyes have been watery all week.




Allll...poor baby.


----------



## toppick08

KingFish said:


> I will vote for Kain.



....


----------



## kris31280

The race is neck and neck, with Mojo in the lead at 7 votes, Kain and Pixie tying for second place at 6 votes each, Toppick and War sharing the slot for 3rd with 5 votes each.

  Seems no one can make up their mind


----------



## toppick08

kris31280 said:


> The race is neck and neck, with Mojo in the lead at 7 votes, Kain and Pixie tying for second place at 6 votes each, Toppick and War sharing the slot for 3rd with 5 votes each.
> 
> Seems no one can make up their mind



I like all the ones on this poll, except that azzhat TP08.., and so many more not listed.........Kain was just my first one I


----------



## ServiceGuy

I voted for "Sockigirl77 " because she is in last place


----------



## Queenofdenile1

Mojo said:


> So you are voting for him as your favorite forum scum?



 Well, I don't know him as scum yet. That is TBD.


----------



## warneckutz

Queenofdenile1 said:


> Well, I don't know him as scum yet. That is TBD.



Top is a nice guy... far from scum... (scum doesn't want to be associated with him either...)


----------



## toppick08

warneckutz said:


> Top is a nice guy... far from scum... (scum doesn't want to be associated with him either...)



Man Hug..


----------



## warneckutz

toppick08 said:


> Man Hug..


----------



## toppick08

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## CRoyal




----------



## Chasey_Lane

I haven't voted.  Quick, someone tell me who to vote for.


----------



## warneckutz

CRoyal said:


>


----------



## warneckutz

Chasey_Lane said:


> I haven't voted.  Quick, someone tell me who to vote for.



Ummm...

Ummm...


Vote for...  Day (he sucks, he needs the support)


----------



## Queenofdenile1

warneckutz said:


> Top is a nice guy... far from scum... (scum doesn't want to be associated with him either...)



Okay. Well if scum doesn't want to be associated with him, then he must be a nice guy.


----------



## warneckutz

Queenofdenile1 said:


> Okay. Well if scum doesn't want to be associated with him, then he must be a nice guy.


----------



## kwillia

warneckutz said:


>



Okay... I've overlooked the fact that you shimmer and that you wax.  I even managed to overlook that you are prettier than Pixie, but your use of smilies has left me no choice but to believe the real reason Geek likes you so much is that you are ghey.


----------



## Mojo

kwillia said:


> Okay... I've overlooked the fact that you shimmer and that you wax.  I even managed to overlook that you are prettier than Pixie, but your use of smilies has left me no choice but to believe the real reason Geek likes you so much is that you are ghey.



  So what's Toppics excuse, no gay guy would ever sport a mullet


----------



## whome20603

I voted for my favorite...it was


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:


> I haven't voted.  Quick, someone tell me who to vote for.



<-----


----------



## toppick08

Mojo said:


> So what's Toppics excuse, no gay guy would ever sport a mullet



...My mullet is gone now, so I guess I'm now ghey..


----------



## warneckutz

kwillia said:


> Okay... I've overlooked the fact that you shimmer and that you wax.  I even managed to overlook that you are prettier than Pixie, but your use of smilies has left me no choice but to believe the real reason Geek likes you so much is that you are ghey.



Just wait till my foot meets your schnauzer...


----------



## toppick08

RoseRed said:


> <-----


----------



## sockgirl77

Mojo said:


> Sockigirl huh, I think I just figured out who you are.  You should find a good TEACHER to help you with your spelling



Who is it?


----------



## kris31280

kwillia said:


> Okay... I've overlooked the fact that you shimmer and that you wax.  I even managed to overlook that you are prettier than Pixie, but your use of smilies has left me no choice but to believe the real reason Geek likes you so much is that you are ghey.


 That reminds me of something we used to say about the ghey boys who had just turned 18 and could get in to the clubs.

Come to think of it, they shimmered and waxed too...


----------



## warneckutz

As of right now, I'm in a  4-way with Top, Mojo and Pixie...


----------



## Mojo

toppick08 said:


> ...My mullet is gone now, so I guess I'm now ghey..







warneckutz said:


> Just wait till my foot meets your schnauzer...



 The real Schnauzer or the Schnauzer


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> As of right now, I'm in a  4-way with Top, Mojo and Pixie...



 We gotta catch up to Kain


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> That reminds me of something we used to say about the ghey boys who had just turned 18 and could get in to the clubs.
> 
> Come to think of it, they shimmered and waxed too...



They weren't "ghey"... you're just that repulsive it's the excuse they used.


----------



## sockgirl77

Queenofdenile1 said:


> I voted for Toppick... because I'm new and haven't had any dealings with the rest. Toppick sent me a video Sunday morning. It was thoughtful.



Dear Queen, 
Thank you.
,
Socki


P.S. PM me when you put him on iggy.


----------



## slotted

Pixie....


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


> Pixie....



Way to bust out the MPD power


----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


> Dear Queen,
> Thank you.
> ,
> Socki
> 
> 
> *P.S. PM me when you put him on iggy.*


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> Way to bust out the MPD power



Wasn't me.  I just started her off.


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> They weren't "ghey"... you're just that repulsive it's the excuse they used.


 RIGHT... and the man on man make out action or the unnecessary action of dancing shirtless while grinding with another man in no way indicated that they were ghey...

Or the fact that it was going on at The Gay 90's and The Saloon also had no bearing as to their sexual orientation 

PS Ghey men love fluffy chicks   Why do you think Freddie Mercury wrote a song about fat bottomed girls?


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


>



A back-tracking story to try and make up for the last stupid comment you made isn't going to help.


----------



## sockgirl77

warneckutz said:


> A back-tracking story to try and make up for the last stupid comment you made isn't going to help.



Not all fluffy girls are pretty.


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> A back-tracking story to try and make up for the last stupid comment you made isn't going to help.


 backtracking?  

Own your shimmery waxed self, man, and understand that it makes you kind of ghey.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> backtracking?
> 
> Own your shimmery waxed self, man, and understand that it makes you kind of ghey.



 

 

He is   Not at all ghey


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> backtracking?
> 
> Own your shimmery waxed self, man, and understand that it makes you kind of ghey.



Your opinion isn't worth much, McNasty.


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> He is   Not at all ghey



Awww, thanks!


----------



## nachomama

kris31280 said:


> backtracking?
> 
> Own your shimmery waxed self, man, and understand that it makes you kind of ghey.





First I was mad that I didn't make the pole.  

Now I'm REALLY mad that you are picking on my Warnutz.  

Stand back Lady Kris.  I'd hate to have to hurt you.


----------



## kwillia

This place is messed up.  For the record, I, kwillia, don't really think the fact that warNutz shimmers, waxes and is prettier than Pixie is really any reason to believe he is ghey. In fact, I believe he was blessed being born looking all that *3 snaps in Z formation* and so he spends his time enhancing and spotlighting what his momma gave him.  

That being said, the ghey smilie combination is suspect...


----------



## warneckutz

nachomama said:


> First I was mad that I didn't make the pole.
> 
> Now I'm REALLY mad that you are picking on my Warnutz.
> 
> Stand back Lady Kris.  I'd hate to have to hurt you.


----------



## (((echo)))

right about here is where the thread went south


----------



## Dye Tied

kris31280 said:


> RIGHT... and the man on man make out action or the unnecessary action of dancing shirtless while grinding with another man in no way indicated that they were ghey...
> 
> Or the fact that it was going on at The Gay 90's and The Saloon also had no bearing as to their sexual orientation
> 
> PS Ghey men love fluffy chicks   Why do you think Freddie Mercury wrote a song about fat bottomed girls?



Fluffy? Damn, the whole sheep exploded.


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> He is   Not at all ghey



 back at you... thinking you can smack me around...

Most ghey men are hot.  It's kind of a rule.  Those that are not hot aren't even called ghey, they're called trolls.



warneckutz said:


> Your opinion isn't worth much, McNasty.



Awww... I  you too.


----------



## warneckutz

kwillia said:


> This place is messed up.  For the record, I, kwillia, don't really think the fact that warNutz shimmers, waxes and is prettier than Pixie is really any reason to believe he is ghey. In fact, I believe he was blessed being born looking all that *3 snaps in Z formation* and so he spends his time enhancing and spotlighting what his momma gave him.
> 
> That being said, the ghey smilie combination is suspect...





I stumbled on the combo in another thread... Mojo pointed out and I was still lost, then Slotted showed me the light...


----------



## sockgirl77

Dye Tied said:


> Fluffy? Damn, the whole sheep exploded.



If you were on the list right now, I'd vote for you.


----------



## warneckutz

Dye Tied said:


> Fluffy? Damn, the whole sheep exploded.


----------



## Dye Tied

sockgirl77 said:


> Not all fluffy girls are pretty.



Not all fluffy girls have personality either 

NOW...if you haven't been outside, get out there. It's the most gorgeous day. It smells like a Tiki Lemonade day


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> Most ghey men are hot.  It's kind of a rule.  Those that are not hot aren't even called ghey, they're called trolls.



Troll.


----------



## nachomama

(((echo))) said:


> right about here is where the thread went south





Dye Tied said:


> Fluffy? Damn, the whole sheep exploded.



 How'd you see that coming, Echo?  

I :heart: dye tied.


----------



## warneckutz

Dye Tied said:


> Not all fluffy girls have personality either
> 
> NOW...if you haven't been outside, get out there. It's the most gorgeous day. It smells like a Tiki Lemonade day



It's definitely a nice day out...


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> Not all fluffy girls have personality either
> 
> NOW...if you haven't been outside, get out there. It's the most gorgeous day. It smells like a Tiki Lemonade day


----------



## (((echo)))

nachomama said:


> How'd you see that coming, Echo?
> 
> I :heart: dye tied.



call it intuition


----------



## Jameo

Dye Tied said:


> Not all fluffy girls have personality either
> 
> NOW...if you haven't been outside, get out there. It's the most gorgeous day. It smells like a Tiki Lemonade day



 Lemonade


----------



## Dye Tied

sockgirl77 said:


> Not all fluffy girls are pretty.





sockgirl77 said:


> If you were on the list right now, I'd vote for you.



Thanks but I don't need no stinkin' pole. Well, not this kind 



nachomama said:


> How'd you see that coming, Echo?
> 
> I :heart: dye tied.







(((echo))) said:


> call it intuition


----------



## toppick08

I just want to know, how in the Hell did I even make this poll.......

I'm too new to be anybody's favorite.......


----------



## Queenofdenile1

toppick08 said:


> I just want to know, how in the Hell did I even make this poll.......
> 
> I'm too new to be anybody's favorite.......




Well, apparently you're doing something right. Beats me!! I'm too new, don't know a soul and completely  .


----------



## (((echo)))

Queenofdenile1 said:


> Well, apparently you're doing something right. Beats me!! I'm too new, don't know a soul and completely  .



 you are better off that way


----------



## mainman

(((echo))) said:


> you are better off that way


Said the spider to the fly...


----------



## warneckutz

mainman said:


> Said the spider to the fly...


----------



## slotted

mainman said:


> Said the spider to the fly...


----------



## (((echo)))

mainman said:


> Said the spider to the fly...





warneckutz said:


>



oh i'm sorry, is she the next candidate


----------



## Queenofdenile1

(((echo))) said:


> you are better off that way



So basically your saying "Ignorance is Bliss". You might be right.


----------



## mainman

(((echo))) said:


> oh i'm sorry, is she the next candidate


For you, my vote would be yes....


----------



## warneckutz

(((echo))) said:


> oh i'm sorry, is she the next candidate



Nah dude, it's all you.  Pimp that ride and new cell.


----------



## (((echo)))

mainman said:


> For you, my vote would be yes....



umm...no


----------



## mainman

(((echo))) said:


> umm...no


whateva playah playah....


----------



## (((echo)))

mainman said:


> whateva playah playah....



i pale in comparison


----------



## SOMDLady

(((echo))) said:


> i pale in comparison


Is hurd diffrently.  Is hurd u da forum ho mgnut but Is madly in luvs wif slotted.


----------



## KingFish

Queenofdenile1 said:


> Well, apparently you're doing something right. Beats me!! I'm too new, don't know a soul and completely  .



I think it is better flying under the radar and go unnoticed.


----------



## pixiegirl

SOMDLady said:


> Is hurd diffrently.  Is hurd u da forum ho mgnut but Is madly in luvs wif pixie.



:fixed:


----------



## C6R_Mag

wow. if this isn't the biggest a$$-kiss session i ever saw...


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> :fixed:


----------



## kris31280

pixiegirl said:


> :fixed:


 Well if one had to pick between the two... 

What's a "mgnut" anyway?


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> wow. if this isn't the biggest a$$-kiss session i ever saw...



Are you saying that Kain has a big ass?


----------



## C6R_Mag




----------



## nachomama

C6R_Mag said:


> wow. if this isn't the biggest a$$-kiss session i ever saw...



Don't hate cuz you aint...


----------



## Kain99

slotted said:


> Are you saying that Kain has a big ass?



More cushion for the pushing baby!


----------



## kris31280

Kain99 said:


> More cushion for the pushing baby!


I think  is just trying to  in someone's


----------



## Queenofdenile1

KingFish said:


> I think it is better flying under the radar and go unnoticed.



I will definately take that into consideration!!  Right back atcha!


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## donbarzini

sockgirl77 said:


>



Who you mad at sweetie?


----------



## sockgirl77

donbarzini said:


> Who you mad at sweetie?



My MPD's for picking passwords that I can't remember.


----------



## donbarzini

sockgirl77 said:


> My MPD's for picking passwords that I can't remember.


----------



## camily

I don't know what forums are whos.


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> My MPD's for picking passwords that I can't remember.


Trying to stack the poll?


----------



## pixiegirl

Soooo somdlady, how does this make you feel?


----------



## mainman

pixiegirl said:


> Soooo somdlady, how does this make you feel?


you need to post about 2 minutes after that moment...


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> Trying to stack the poll?



I'll lose anyway. Jameo and Mojo have enough MPDs to...

Nevermind. I'll be nice.


----------



## sockgirl77

pixiegirl said:


> Soooo somdlady, how does this make you feel?



That's so cute.


----------



## warneckutz

pixiegirl said:


> Soooo somdlady, how does this make you feel?



The guy in the red is trying not to look...


----------



## kris31280

pixiegirl said:


> Soooo somdlady, how does this make you feel?


OMG!  

And people said I threw a gas soaked blanket over the fire when I attacked back a few weeks ago!


----------



## slotted

warneckutz said:


> The guy in the red is trying not to look...



Play Where's Boydo... He's got stripes on.


----------



## SOMDLady

pixiegirl said:


> Soooo somdlady, how does this make you feel?


Yous a nsty ho is wut yous is!  Dats MY MANS!  Git ur filfy slutty hnds offs hims!  Is had hims frst!


----------



## Dye Tied

SOMDLady said:


> Yous a nsty ho is wut yous is!  Dats MY MANS!  Git ur filfy slutty hnds offs hims!  Is had hims frst!



When? When he was 12? It's who gets him last that counts


----------



## Mojo

mainman said:


> you need to post about 2 minutes after that moment...



  The best part is, he didn't even remember until he saw the picture


----------



## pixiegirl

SOMDLady said:


> Yous a nsty ho is wut yous is!  Dats MY MANS!  Git ur filfy slutty hnds offs hims!  Is had hims frst!



Well who didn't have him first?  Gotta stand out from the crowd to keep his attention...  You didn't know I'm Supergirl?


----------



## nachomama

slotted said:


> Play Where's Boydo... He's got stripes on.




Boyd's a chick?


----------



## SOMDLady

Dye Tied said:


> When? When he was 12? It's who gets him last that counts


Is gunna gits hims again, jus watch.  He luvs me, not dat ho bag!


----------



## pixiegirl

Dye Tied said:


> When? When he was 12? It's who gets him last that counts



  GMTA.


----------



## Mojo

SOMDLady said:


> Is gunna gits hims again, jus watch.  He luvs me, not dat ho bag!



It's ok Twit


----------



## Dye Tied

pixiegirl said:


> GMTA.


----------



## pixiegirl

SOMDLady said:


> Is gunna gits hims again, jus watch.  He luvs me, not dat ho bag!




Good luck with that!


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> The best part is, he didn't even remember until he saw the picture



Was that the pic from this past Friday?


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> Was that the pic from this past Friday?



That was Halloween in April


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> That was Halloween in April



OK, I got ya.


----------



## SOMDLady

Mojo said:


> It's ok Twit



Whos youse callin Twit?



pixiegirl said:


> Good luck with that!



Iz not luck, ho bag, iz skillz nd I gots madd ones.


----------



## pixiegirl

warneckutz said:


> Was that the pic from this past Friday?



Yes, he typically wears firemens pants to the bar and I a corset.


----------



## kris31280

pixiegirl said:


> Yes, he typically wears firemens pants to the bar and I a corset.


 Hey now... there's no rule that says corsets aren't for everyday wear...


----------



## pixiegirl

SOMDLady said:


> Iz not luck, ho bag, iz skillz nd I gots madd ones.




That's why you're having such an easy time getting the love of you life back?    I offer lessons 3 nights a week.


----------



## Mojo

SOMDLady said:


> Whos youse callin Twit?
> 
> 
> 
> Iz not luck, ho bag, iz skillz nd I gots madd ones.



I just realized it's your lunch break, sorry PG


----------



## SOMDLady

pixiegirl said:


> That's why you're having such an easy time getting the love of you life back?    I offer lessons 3 nights a week.


Das cuz da uther for dayz youse out hoing it up on GMR!


----------



## MJ

pixiegirl said:


> Soooo somdlady, how does this make you feel?



Awww you made that dude next to you blush... all over.


----------



## warneckutz

pixiegirl said:


> Yes, he typically wears firemens pants to the bar and I a corset.



You should see his golf outfit...


----------



## pixiegirl

SOMDLady said:


> Das cuz da uther for dayz youse out hoing it up on GMR!



That's the best you have?  Sorry, the other 4 days I'm practicing with your man!


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> You should see his golf outfit...



He showed her the picture, that was what got her all hot


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> He showed her the picture, that was what got her all hot



The group ahead of us seemed to like it as well...


----------



## Jameo

sockgirl77 said:


> I'll lose anyway. Jameo and Mojo have enough MPDs to...
> 
> Nevermind. I'll be nice.



 You shouldn't assume things that may not be true any longer


----------



## sockgirl77

Jameo said:


> You shouldn't assume things that may not be true any longer



Did you forget the associated email addresses like I did?


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> The group ahead of us seemed to like it as well...







Jameo said:


> You shouldn't assume things that may not be true any longer



All of mine were banned "TROLL"


----------



## Toxick

Making a selection in this poll is like trying to decide which one of my kids I like the best.










Although if any of those psycho assclowns were my kids, I'd jump off the T-J Bridge.


----------



## Mojo

sockgirl77 said:


> Did you forget the associated email addresses like I did?



When you click "edit email and password", guess what show's up


----------



## sockgirl77

Mojo said:


> When you click "edit email and password", guess what show's up



I forgot the damn password and can't have it emailed to me because I can't remember the email addy.


----------



## Mojo

sockgirl77 said:


> I forgot the damn password and can't have it emailed to me because I can't remember the email addy.



Why wouldn't you make all the passwords the same


----------



## SOMDLady

pixiegirl said:


> That's the best you have?  Sorry, the other 4 days I'm practicing with your man!


Ma man livs in VA nd youse stanky ass aint wurth drivin up for dat many days in a row.


----------



## sockgirl77

Mojo said:


> Why wouldn't you make all the passwords the same



I do now. But for whatever reason, I did not before. I used my current password with a few of them but I guess they expired b/c I haven't used them in ages. I never check their email so I don't verify the yearly email from here. I'm going to start an Excel spreadsheet to log them all from now on.


----------



## sockgirl77

SOMDLady said:


> Ma man livs in VA nd youse stanky ass aint wurth drivin up for dat many days in a row.



Your man seems to think so. :shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

SOMDLady said:


> Ma man livs in VA nd youse stanky ass aint wurth drivin up for dat many days in a row.



Really...  That's funny...  Want the picture of me wearing his beater?


----------



## warneckutz

Toxick said:


> Although if any of those psycho assclowns were my kids, I'd jump off the T-J Bridge.



Who are you calling...

psycho?!


----------



## SOMDLady

sockgirl77 said:


> Your man seems to think so. :shrug:


Y, youse doin hims too?  Youse a nasty ho to.


----------



## SOMDLady

pixiegirl said:


> Really...  That's funny...  Want the picture of me wearing his beater?


Wuteva.  Youse gon dump hims neways nd he be craalin bck 2 mes.


----------



## sockgirl77

SOMDLady said:


> Y, youse doin hims too?  Youse a nasty ho to.



I was referring to your post to Pixie. He's been around too much for my taste.


----------



## Mojo

sockgirl77 said:


> I was referring to your post to Pixie. He's been around too much for my taste.


----------



## pixiegirl

SOMDLady said:


> Wuteva.  Youse gon dump hims neways nd he be craalin bck 2 mes.



  Way to win him back!


----------



## Mousebaby

My favorite sleeze knows who them are!


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> Really...  That's funny...  Want the picture of me wearing his beater?


I like the one of you in the towel.


----------



## SOMDLady

slotted said:


> I like the one of you in the towel.


 ys youse gots to do dis, babee?  Ur braking mi hart!  Youse nose youse da mans fur mes!  We wuz so good 2gether!  I luv u!  U said u luvs mee 2!


----------



## slotted

SOMDLady said:


> ys youse gots to do dis, babee?  Ur braking mi hart!


It's what I do... :shrug:


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> It's what I do... :shrug:


"slutted"

Yeah, I think that's part of the definition...


----------



## Toxick

warneckutz said:


> Who are you calling...
> 
> psycho?!






When I say "psycho assclown", I say it with all due respect.


----------



## kris31280

Toxick said:


> When I say "psycho assclown", I say it with all due respect.


:coughthreadkillercough:


----------



## CRoyal

Fun read. Which one of yas is somdlady!?


----------



## kris31280

CRoyal said:


> Fun read. Which one of yas is somdlady!?


There's speculation on that and it's come down to a few names of people I've not heard of (I think).


----------



## nachomama

CRoyal said:


> Fun read. Which one of yas is somdlady!?



Now if we knew that, it wouldn't be as much fun, now would it?


----------



## mainman

kris31280 said:


> There's speculation on that and it's come down to a few names of people I've not heard of (I think).


Thank god someone is in the know....


----------



## kris31280

mainman said:


> Thank god someone is in the know....


Heh... if you asked your buddies you'd be in the know too...

I'm just too dman curious for my own good so I ask everyone.


----------



## mainman

kris31280 said:


> Heh... if you asked your buddies you'd be in the know too...
> 
> I'm just too dman curious for my own good so I ask everyone.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Will you two quit flirting


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> Will you two quit flirting


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> Will you two quit flirting


OMG... 

I think the feeling is pretty mutual on this one


----------



## mainman

kris31280 said:


> OMG...
> 
> I think the feeling is pretty mutual on this one


First thing you have ever said that I agree with...


----------



## nachomama

kris31280 said:


> OMG...
> 
> I think the feeling is pretty mutual on this one



Oh, so now you're bustin up on mainman...  You getting ready to get a beatdown girlfriend.


----------



## Mojo

mainman said:


> First thing you have ever said that I agree with...



You, Kris and War make one hell of a HOT love triangle


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> You, Kris and War make one hell of a HOT love triangle



Tell them to take plenty of pictures


----------



## mainman

Mojo said:


> You, Kris and War make one hell of a HOT love triangle


Your voice was muffled, what was that?


----------



## kris31280

nachomama said:


> Oh, so now you're bustin up on mainman...  You getting ready to get a beatdown girlfriend.


Now now, calm down...

I'm not busting on him, I'm simply stating that I'm more than a little positive that neither of us thinks the other one is attractive.  

He seems like a nice enough guy.


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> You, Kris and War make one hell of a HOT love triangle


... if you had hair I'd pull it out in clumps in the greatest girl fight of all time...

cuz when my foot finds your nuts, you're gonna be a girl.


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> ... if you had hair I'd pull it out in clumps in the greatest girl fight of all time...
> 
> cuz when my foot finds your nuts, you're gonna be a girl.



:blobzilla:


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> Now now, calm down...
> 
> I'm not busting on him, I'm simply stating that I'm more than a little positive that neither of us thinks the other one is attractive.
> 
> He seems like a nice enough guy.



Are you effing kidding me? MM is a very handsome man. Do you really think you are cute?


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> :blobzilla:



  You're such an ass


----------



## Mojo

sockgirl77 said:


> Are you effing kidding me? MM is a very handsome man. Do you really think you are cute?



I'd hit it from the back :shrug:


----------



## warneckutz

sockgirl77 said:


> Are you effing kidding me? MM is a very handsome man. Do you really think you are cute?



MM is ...

And with the gangsta facial hair...


----------



## Dye Tied

warneckutz said:


> :blobzilla:



2 bottles of wine and a dark chocolate Dove Bar for you


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> Are you effing kidding me? MM is a very handsome man. Do you really think you are cute?



I never said THAT either... I said that it's MUTUAL that NEITHER of us think the OTHER is attractive.



Mojo said:


> I'd hit it from the back :shrug:



... .... you actually left me speechless without witty retort, you bastard.


----------



## mainman

Mojo said:


> I'd hit it from the back :shrug:


Again? :




And yall are insane....


----------



## MJ

kris31280 said:


> Now now, calm down...
> 
> I'm not busting on him, I'm simply stating that I'm more than a little positive that neither of us thinks the other one is attractive.
> 
> He seems like a nice enough guy.



MM can put his hand in my _purse_ any day.


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> And with the gangsta facial hair...



Exactly the ladies love to get tickled w/ that shiat right there


----------



## warneckutz

Dye Tied said:


> 2 bottles of wine and a dark chocolate Dove Bar for you



Damnit!  53 days to go... then we celebrate...


----------



## sockgirl77

Mojo said:


> I'd hit it from the back :shrug:



Yeah, with a damn ugly stick. Oh wait...


----------



## slotted

sockgirl77 said:


> Are you effing kidding me? MM is a very handsome man. Do you really think you are cute?





Mojo said:


> I'd hit it from the back :shrug:





warneckutz said:


> MM is ...
> 
> And with the gangsta facial hair...





MJ said:


> MM can put his hand in my _purse_ any day.





lovinmaryland said:


> Exactly the ladies love to get tickled w/ that shiat right there



LLMM


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> Damnit!  53 days to go... then we celebrate...



You are doing such a good job too


----------



## Mojo

MJ said:


> MM can put his hand in my _purse_ any day.










slotted said:


> LLMM


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> You are doing such a good job too



I need more cardio 

Waking up at 3:30am to hit cardio for 30 minutes is NOT fun... more time for GTA IV though!


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> I need more cardio
> 
> Waking up at 3:30am to hit cardio for 30 minutes is NOT fun... more time for GTA IV though!



Spin is an excellent cardio choice


----------



## Kain99

kris31280 said:


> I never said THAT either... I said that it's MUTUAL that NEITHER of us think the OTHER is attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ... .... you actually left me speechless without witty retort, you bastard.



This is the second time I have been concerned about your male choices!


----------



## kris31280

Kain99 said:


> This is the second time I have been concerned about your male choices!


 Who did I choose now?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kain99

kris31280 said:


> Who did I choose now?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



It's who ya didn't chose this time.  I'm guessing he was mean to you.  He gets like that when I park in his spot.


----------



## slotted

Kain99 said:


> He gets like that when I park in his spot.


Hey Nooowwwww!


----------



## kris31280

Kain99 said:


> It's who ya didn't chose this time.  I'm guessing he was mean to you.  He gets like that when I park in his spot.


 I have no beef with Mainman.  He's a good guy (so I've heard from several people).


----------



## (((echo)))

beef


----------



## Jameo

(((echo))) said:


> beef



curtains :shrug:


----------



## SOMDLady

slotted said:


> It's what I do... :shrug:



Das nut all youse did!



kris31280 said:


> "slutted"
> 
> Yeah, I think that's part of the definition...



Shut up youse nasty ho!  No1 likes youse neways.  Read the tread!


----------



## mainman

Kain99 said:


> It's who ya didn't chose this time. I'm guessing he was mean to you. He gets like that when I park in his spot.


----------



## (((echo)))

Jameo said:


> curtains :shrug:



i dont need that visual


----------



## kris31280

(((echo))) said:


> beef



Feel free to substitute "issues" "malfunctions" "problems" "disagreements" 



SOMDLady said:


> Shut up youse nasty ho!  No1 likes youse neways.  Read the tread!



Reading what you type gives me a headache.  Furthermore, I'm not an expert in anything tire related, so please explain to me how I might read a tread.  TIA


----------



## pixiegirl

*Slotted will....*

be back shortly.  He needs to wash up after this afternoon's phone sex session.


----------



## Kain99

pixiegirl said:


> be back shortly.  He needs to wash up after this afternoon's phone sex session.



Hope he remembers the cracks!


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> be back shortly.  He needs to wash up after this afternoon's phone sex session.



Obviously you have a sink closer to you desk than I do. 
I'll start bringing in those wet wipes from now on.


----------



## pixiegirl

slotted said:


> Obviously you have a sink closer to you desk than I do.
> I'll start bringing in those wet wipes from now on.



I don't think I'm done...  Call me back in an hour for round 2?


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> I don't think I'm done...  Call me back in an hour for round 2?



 Of course


----------



## CRoyal

nachomama said:


> Now if we knew that, it wouldn't be as much fun, now would it?



Maybe not.. I wish 'she' would type just a smidge more ledgibly




Mojo said:


> You, Kris and War make one hell of a HOT love triangle









kris31280 said:


> OMG...
> 
> I think the feeling is pretty mutual on this one



  DO NOT hate on mainmizzle.


----------



## kris31280

pixiegirl said:


> be back shortly.  He needs to wash up after this afternoon's phone sex session.





slotted said:


> Obviously you have a sink closer to you desk than I do.
> I'll start bringing in those wet wipes from now on.





pixiegirl said:


> I don't think I'm done...  Call me back in an hour for round 2?





slotted said:


> Of course



 If some "chick" shows up at your house(s) with a gun because "she" is really that obsessed with Slutted, you've only got yourselves to blame


----------



## nachomama

kris31280 said:


> If some "chick" shows up at your house(s) with a gun because "she" is really that obsessed with Slutted, you've only got yourselves to blame



I told you in that PM not to say anything.


----------



## kris31280

nachomama said:


> I told you in that PM not to say anything.


:shrug: I don't know if it's a man or a woman or a shemale or a hewoman.

It's an MPD.  They have a designated sex all their own :shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

kris31280 said:


> If some "chick" shows up at your house(s) with a gun because "she" is really that obsessed with Slutted, you've only got yourselves to blame



I'm sure she pales in comparrison to the psycho soon to be ex husband.  I'm not concerned in the least.


----------



## sockgirl77

pixiegirl said:


> I'm sure she pales in comparrison to the psycho soon to be ex husband.  I'm not concerned in the least.



Put your car in the garage.


----------



## kris31280

pixiegirl said:


> I'm sure she pales in comparrison to the psycho soon to be ex husband.  I'm not concerned in the least.


  It wasn't you I was worried about.  I've seen how Slutted takes a punch and it ain't pretty


----------



## Dye Tied

kris31280 said:


> :shrug: I don't know if it's a man or a woman or a shemale or a hewoman.
> 
> *It's an MPD*.  They have a designated sex all their own :shrug:



Look at the big brain on Kris


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> I'm sure she pales in comparrison to the psycho soon to be ex husband.  I'm not concerned in the least.



I was going to suggest that SOMD_Lady and county hook up.


----------



## pixiegirl

sockgirl77 said:


> Put your car in the garage.




I'm going to start a support group for all of them.


----------



## slotted

Dye Tied said:


> Look at the big brain on Kris


----------



## mainman

Dye Tied said:


> Look at the big brain on Kris


Ok...



   

You don't forget anything do ya?


----------



## pixiegirl

kris31280 said:


> It wasn't you I was worried about.  I've seen how Slutted takes a punch and it ain't pretty



He's got me for protection!


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> He's got me for protection!




mouth


----------



## mainman

pixiegirl said:


> He's got me for protection!


I hear you are the opposite of king midas.... everything you touch, falls apart....


----------



## pixiegirl

mainman said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't forget anything do ya?



I beg to differ.....


----------



## slotted

mainman said:


> I hear you are the opposite of king midas.... everything you touch, falls apart....



 :dryer: :computer:


----------



## pixiegirl

mainman said:


> I hear you are the opposite of king midas.... everything you touch, falls apart....



I will have you know that I changed the belt on the vacuum cleaner all by myself.  I am a beast.


----------



## Danielle

Dye Tied said:


> Look at the big brain on Kris



So that's what it's called.


----------



## mainman

pixiegirl said:


> I beg to differ.....






slotted said:


> :dryer: :computer:


 



pixiegirl said:


> I will have you know that I changed the belt on the vacuum cleaner all by myself. I am a beast.


You go girl!


----------



## Dye Tied

mainman said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't forget anything do ya?



I'm innocent, I tell ya. It's one of my all time favorite movies  

I try not to forget much. Why just today I mentioned you running over my car


----------



## kris31280

Danielle said:


> So that's what it's called.


 Perhaps, instead of hiding behind an MPD, you'd care to say such idiotic things directly with your actual name?


----------



## pixiegirl

slotted said:


> :dryer: :computer:


----------



## pixiegirl

Ok, we're rolling...  No one call either of us for about 20 minutes.


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


>



 At least you have a support group to help out.


----------



## pixiegirl

slotted said:


> At least you have a support group to help out.




And aren't you just the cutest closet door fixer ever!


----------



## nachomama

Dye Tied said:


> I'm innocent, I tell ya. It's one of my all time favorite movies
> 
> I try not to forget much. Why just today I mentioned you running over my car



  I remember that!  I wasn't there, but I remember it.


----------



## mainman

Dye Tied said:


> I'm innocent, I tell ya. It's one of my all time favorite movies
> 
> I try not to forget much. Why just today I mentioned you running over my car


Awww come on....

I merely sheared the tag from the front of it....


----------



## Dye Tied

nachomama said:


> I remember that!  I wasn't there, but I remember it.



I have the picture. Also the one of MM and Slotted when they got cuffed together and wanted me tasered


----------



## kwillia

mainman said:


> Awww come on....
> 
> I merely sheared the tag from the front of it....



I'm thinking she feels silly for PAYING for a personalized plate when you personalized it for nothin'...


----------



## nachomama

Dye Tied said:


> I have the picture. Also the one of MM and Slotted when they got cuffed together and wanted me tasered



That sounds like one hot picture.   mm must have a thing for handcuffs.


----------



## mainman

kwillia said:


> I'm thinking she feels silly for PAYING for a personalized plate when you personalized it for nothin'...


I was surgical....


----------



## Dougstermd

sockgirl77 said:


> Not all fluffy girls are pretty.



Beauty is only a ligght switch away


----------



## sockgirl77

Dougstermd said:


> Beauty is only a ligght switch away



And a few dozen beers.


----------



## warneckutz

Dye Tied said:


> Look at the big brain on Kris


----------



## warneckutz

sockgirl77 said:


> And a few dozen beers.





...
...
(+ crane)
...
...


----------



## Dougstermd

sockgirl77 said:


> And a few dozen beers.



umm I got Nuthin:shrug:


----------



## toppick08

I can't wait for the Memorial Day Drunk.err..Cookout......


----------



## slotted

toppick08 said:


> I can't wait for the Memorial Day Drunk.err..Cookout......


----------



## toppick08

slotted said:


>



.I'm getting a little dark myself.....


----------



## clevalley

Dougstermd said:


> Beauty is only a ligght switch away





sockgirl77 said:


> And a few dozen beers.



Or legs behind the ears!


----------



## clevalley

Dye Tied said:


> Kris is gonna be upset she didn't make the pole...



  I thought Kris did not like "poles"...


----------



## Dye Tied

clevalley said:


> I thought Kris did not like "poles"...



This comment has a strong ICK factor 

 Maybe she'll be along to address it.


----------



## sockgirl77

clevalley said:


> Or legs behind the ears!



Like Warny said, it would've taken a crane to get that biatch's legs behind her ears.


----------



## Kain99

sockgirl77 said:


> Like Warny said, it would've taken a crane to get that biatch's legs behind her ears.



I see you remembered your passwords.


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> I see you remembered your passwords.



No, I did not. In fact, I wasn't near a computer for over 2 hours.


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> I see you remembered your passwords.



Winner.!!.......


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> Winner.!!.......



Thanks bubba, it just would have been really wrong of her to come back at the end of the day and win without honor.


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> Thanks bubba, it just would have been really wrong of her to come back at the end of the day and win without honor.



I have no clue who is voting for me but it is not me or any of my MPDs.


----------



## Kain99

sockgirl77 said:


> I have no clue who is voting for me but it is not me or any of my MPDs.



It's a mystery...


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> It's a mystery...



I think my last two votes came because of my crane post about our former friend.


----------



## warneckutz

Last Place


----------



## toppick08

warneckutz said:


> Last Place



Start Smoking........


----------



## Kain99

toppick08 said:


> Start Smoking........



Or, You could eat pork!


----------



## Dougstermd

Kain99 said:


> Or, You could eat pork!



I just had pork butt for dinner/lunch . Now all the guys are like we "ME" should cook atleast once a week


----------



## kris31280

clevalley said:


> I thought Kris did not like "poles"...


 common misconception.  Easy mistake to make when one can't seem to make up their mind in either direction, right Dye?


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> I think my last two votes came because of my crane post about our former friend.


Oh honey, if you think for even a hot minute we were ever friends...

You're fairweather at best.


----------



## Dougstermd

kris31280 said:


> Oh honey, if you think for even a hot minute we were ever friends...
> 
> You're fairweather at best.



I do not think she was talkin about you


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> Oh honey, if you think for even a hot minute we were ever friends...
> 
> You're fairweather at best.



We weren't talking about you. Get over yourself.


----------



## sockgirl77

Dougstermd said:


> I do not think she was talkin about you



Yeah, I don't think that Boatman's has enough beer to bring out the crane in you on that thing.


----------



## Dougstermd

sockgirl77 said:


> Yeah, I don't think that Boatman's has enough beer to bring out the crane in you on that thing.



OH stopit.

I told you I gave up SOMD Ho's for good.

I really mean it this time...I think


----------



## sockgirl77

Dougstermd said:


> OH stopit.
> 
> I told you I gave up SOMD Ho's for good.
> 
> I really mean it this time...I think



Hey she likes girls too. Maybe ya'll can have a threesome. :shrug:

P.S. Some of us are not ho's.


----------



## Kain99

sockgirl77 said:


> We weren't talking about you. Get over yourself.



*Kris*

Hahahaha!  From socki's description she most definitely was not talking about you!  What gives girl?


----------



## Dye Tied

kris31280 said:


> common misconception.  Easy mistake to make when one can't seem to make up their mind in either direction, right Dye?



I know my preference, always have  

But that female cop hitting on me a few years ago was interesting


----------



## sockgirl77

Dye Tied said:


> I know my preference, always have
> 
> But that female cop hitting on me a few years ago was interesting



You know she dresses up as a cop, right?


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> You know she dresses up as a cop, right?


All the time, and for special occasions too!


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> All the time, and for special occasions too!



And we thank you for that too.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kris31280 said:


> Oh honey, if you think for even a hot minute we were ever friends...
> 
> You're fairweather at best.


----------



## SOMDLady

:shrug: Who would've thought this would get to be 33 pages in a day?

Ooops!  

Ho'd hve taut dis wuld git 2 b 33 pgs in a day?


----------



## Dye Tied

sockgirl77 said:


> You know she dresses up as a cop, right?



Ummm, this one was tall, dark hair, nicely built and a bit masculine


----------



## sockgirl77

Dye Tied said:


> Ummm, this one was tall, dark hair, nicely built and a bit masculine



Nah, not her.


----------



## virgovictoria




----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> Ummm, this one was tall, dark hair, nicely built and a bit masculine






except my hair has turned to the gray side.......


----------



## Kain99

Wow Socki!  People actually think you are nicer than me... Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Wow Socki!  People actually think you are nicer than me... Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> Wow Socki!  People actually think you are nicer than me... Who'd have thunk it?



Not nicer, just funnier (that cannot be a word).


----------



## Kain99

sockgirl77 said:


> Not nicer, just funnier (that cannot be a word).



Oh ok....


----------



## Dougstermd

sockgirl77 said:


> Hey she likes girls too. Maybe ya'll can have a threesome. :shrug:
> 
> P.S. Some of us are not ho's.




you say Ho like its a bad thing


----------



## sockgirl77

DAYUM! Someone's MPDs woke up! 




Not mine!


----------



## Kain99

sockgirl77 said:


> DAYUM! Someone's MPDs woke up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine!



Hope you can sleep with your false victory!


----------



## Dougstermd

sockgirl77 said:


> DAYUM! Someone's MPDs woke up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine!




I still have not logedd on to my MPDs yet.  So who wants to buy my votes?


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> Hope you can sleep with your false victory!



I'll put my hand on a bible in front of Master Harris and testify that I have not logged on with one MPD since early this morning.


----------



## mAlice

Kain99 said:


> Hope you can sleep with your false victory!



Well, how nice is that?


----------



## sockgirl77

mAlice said:


> Well, how nice is that?



She's so meam.


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:


> She's so meam.




I voted for ya'.


----------



## sockgirl77

mAlice said:


> I voted for ya'.



Aww...thanks. You're such a sweety.


----------



## virgovictoria

sockgirl77 said:


> I'll put my hand on a bible in front of Master Harris and testify that I have not logged on with one MPD since early this morning.



You may add another valid vote to your "winnins".  I want everyone on the forums to be able to sleep at night knowing you won (if you win).  Fairly.  At Being Favorite Forumite Sleaze.  Fair and Square.  Whatever that means.    But you have my vote


----------



## sockgirl77

virgovictoria said:


> You may add another valid vote to your "winnins".  I want everyone on the forums to be able to sleep at night knowing you won (if you win).  Fairly.  At Being Favorite Forumite Sleaze.  Fair and Square.  Whatever that means.    But you have my vote



Crap. I didn't read the sleeze part.


----------



## Dougstermd

sockgirl77 said:


> I'll put my hand on a bible in front of Master Harris and testify that I have not logged on with one MPD since early this morning.




and WTF does mike harris have to do with this BS?


----------



## sockgirl77

Dougstermd said:


> and WTF does mike harris have to do with this BS?



It means that I'd testify under oath.


----------



## jwwb2000

Dye Tied said:


> Morning  I forgot the part about men in white tennis shoes



And show up with teeth


----------



## sockgirl77

*Wait...*

Are people voting me because I am their favorite forumite or their favorite sleeze? Should I be offended? Atleast I'm their favorite something.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Socki got my vote.


----------



## Dye Tied

jwwb2000 said:


> And show up with teeth



 Men that show up for a date with no teeth, after their pic had teeth, really suck 

And where the eff did anyone get "sleaze" out of favorite? Oh, the all knowing, all seeing Kris


----------



## jwwb2000

Dye Tied said:


> Men that show up for a date with no teeth, after their pic had teeth, really suck
> 
> And where the eff did anyone get "sleaze" out of favorite? Oh, the all knowing, all seeing Kris



Some guy at the bar I was bartending at was talking to one of his friends about a text message that he received.  It was funny because she (the text message sender) asked if the friend had all of his teeth.  I just about pissed my pants right then and there


----------



## Beelzebaby666

I think SoMDlady is Sockgirl's MPD.Maybe.


I dunno, but I voted for Slotted:shrug: 


Is this poll gonna win somebody somthing?

A bottle of sanitizng hand gel? A weekend package to the A&E resort and spa?


----------



## kris31280

Dye Tied said:


> Men that show up for a date with no teeth, after their pic had teeth, really suck
> 
> And where the eff did anyone get "sleaze" out of favorite? Oh, the all knowing, all seeing Kris



You called master?  

Gee, where would everyone get "sleaze" from.  Let's look at the very first post, shall we?



SOMDLady said:


> sleeze.
> 
> w8 4 da pole.



Hrm... the subject is "Who's your favorite forum" and the post continues with "sleeze".  

I don't know Dye, this one seems pretty tough.  I mean, I just don't get where anyone would think this poll was about the favorite forum sleaze.


----------



## itsbob

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Is this poll gonna win somebody somthing?
> 
> A bottle of sanitizng hand gel? A weekend package to the A&E resort and spa?



Penicillin?


----------



## warneckutz

sockgirl77 said:


> Crap. I didn't read the sleeze part.



Ditto, and I was upset over the lack of votes.   I just figured it was the bad lingo being used...

But, look on the brightside - everyone was so HAPPY in this thread!


----------



## Freakyfreak

kris31280 said:


> You called master?
> 
> Gee, where would everyone get "sleaze" from.  Let's look at the very first post, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm... the subject is "Who's your favorite forum" and the post continues with "sleeze".
> 
> I don't know Dye, this one seems pretty tough.  I mean, I just don't get where anyone would think this poll was about the favorite forum sleaze.




I misunderstood.  Can I change my vote to kris31280?


----------



## donbarzini

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> Socki got my vote.



 But where'd she get the other 39???


----------



## Dye Tied

kris31280 said:


> You called master?
> Gee, where would everyone get "sleaze" from.  Let's look at the very first post, shall we?
> 
> Hrm... the subject is "Who's your favorite forum" and the post continues with "sleeze".
> 
> I don't know Dye, this one seems pretty tough.  I mean, I just don't get where anyone would think this poll was about the favorite forum sleaze.



And you are SOMDLady. Almost ALL missed the sleaze of the pole part, but you.

 Most call me Mistress


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dye Tied said:


> Almost ALL missed the sleaze of the pole part, but you.


I noticed it when the thread first started.


----------



## sockgirl77

Beelzebaby666 said:


> I think SoMDlady is Sockgirl's MPD.Maybe.



Not a chance. It would annoy me to be that ghetto and ignorant.


----------



## kris31280

Dye Tied said:


> And you are SOMDLady. Almost ALL missed the sleaze of the pole part, but you.
> 
> Most call me Mistress


Gee, you totally have me figured out there 

Go back and read the thread, people picked it up the whole way.  Socki even picked it up very recently at the end of the thread.  

... but think about this... IF I was SOMDLady, WHY would I have had to BORROW an MPD when I was banned for 24 hours a month ago?  It's not my style to hide who I am.  My myspace page is the same as my user name here.  My real name is, in fact, Kris.  I have an MPD now in case of banishment, and if you know my Myspace user name, you'd know it was me then, too.

So yes, I totally must be SOMDLady...


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> So yes, I totally must be SOMDLady...



I knew It   People have been telling me that it's you


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> I knew It   People have been telling me that it's you


 Yeah... totally me... you guessed it...


----------



## Dye Tied

kris31280 said:


> Gee, you totally have me figured out there
> 
> Go back and read the thread, people picked it up the whole way.  Socki even picked it up very recently at the end of the thread.
> 
> ... but think about this... IF I was SOMDLady, WHY would I have had to BORROW an MPD when I was banned for 24 hours a month ago?  It's not my style to hide who I am.  My myspace page is the same as my user name here.  My real name is, in fact, Kris.  I have an MPD now in case of banishment, and if you know my Myspace user name, you'd know it was me then, too.
> 
> So yes, I totally must be SOMDLady...



When someone spends _THAT_ much time explaining why they aren't someone, well......


----------



## kris31280

Dye Tied said:


> When someone spends _THAT_ much time explaining why they aren't someone, well......


 
Because I do ANYTHING on here without a long explaination!  The  smiley might as well be renamed after me!

But if it makes you sleep better, mistress, by all means, think what you'd like because you're going to anyway


----------



## warneckutz

Dye Tied said:


> When someone spends _THAT_ much time explaining why they aren't someone, well......


----------



## Mojo

Dye Tied said:


> When someone spends _THAT_ much time explaining why they aren't someone, well......



She just sent me a PM telling me that it is her


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dye Tied said:


> When someone spends _THAT_ much time explaining why they aren't someone, well......


They must be a mother, a paralegal, a poet...


----------



## Kain99

Mojo said:


> She just sent me a PM telling me that it is her



Dye wins what's behind curtain #3!


----------



## Dye Tied

Mojo said:


> She just sent me a PM telling me that it is her



Well I got one saying it is her and one saying it isn't  I'm going to think what I want anyway


----------



## Mojo

Dye Tied said:


> Well I got one saying it is her and one saying it isn't  I'm going to think what I want anyway



Warnutz, what did your PM say?


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> Because I do ANYTHING on here without a long explaination!  The  smiley might as well be renamed after me!
> 
> But if it makes you sleep better, mistress, by all means, think what you'd like because you're going to anyway



No...

 fits!


----------



## Mojo

Kain99 said:


> Dye wins what's behind curtain #3!



A box of wine


----------



## Dye Tied

Chasey_Lane said:


> They must be a mother, a paralegal, a poet...



 you're killin' me


----------



## pixiegirl

I know who it is and I'm not tellin.....


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> Warnutz, what did your PM say?



I didn't get a PM


----------



## kris31280

pixiegirl said:


> I know who it is and I'm not tellin.....


 I wish you would... 

I can't handle the pressure of everyone thinking it might be me


----------



## pixiegirl

kris31280 said:


> I wish you would...
> 
> I can't handle the pressure of everyone thinking it might be me



It's not you!


----------



## sockgirl77

I'm upset that the forum's real sleezes aren't on this poll. 

And no, I'm not starting a poll for it.


----------



## warneckutz

pixiegirl said:


> It's not you!



It's not ME, is it?


----------



## Toxick

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm upset that the forum's real sleezes aren't on this poll.
> 
> And no, I'm not starting a poll for it.





I'll start a poll for it.

Just send me a PM with a list of names you wanted posted.


----------



## sockgirl77

Toxick said:


> I'll start a poll for it.
> 
> Just send me a PM with a list of names you wanted posted.



Nah...I've met my drama quota for the week.


----------



## warneckutz

sockgirl77 said:


> Nah...I've met my drama quota for the week.


----------



## sockgirl77

warneckutz said:


>



I'm sure SOMD lady will if you ask her nice enough. Or better yet, have Slotted ask her.


----------



## warneckutz

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm sure SOMD lady will if you ask her nice enough. Or better yet, have Slotted ask her.



SOMDLady doesn't like me...


----------



## virgovictoria

pixiegirl said:


> It's not you!



abbajay awsjay?


----------



## Dye Tied

warneckutz said:


> SOMDLady doesn't like me...



Is that why you are in the sleaze list?


----------



## pixiegirl

virgovictoria said:


> abbajay awsjay?



Nope....


----------



## sockgirl77

warneckutz said:


> SOMDLady doesn't like me...



Then get Slotted to do it. She seems to have a fondness for him. Now I'm baffled to whom it could be. Who other than Pixie has a strong fondness for him?




Mojo.


----------



## Mojo

sockgirl77 said:


> Then get Slotted to do it. She seems to have a fondness for him. Now I'm baffled to whom it could be. Who other than Pixie has a strong fondness for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo.



We weren't ready to come out of the closet yet


----------



## sockgirl77

Mojo said:


> We weren't ready to come out of the closet yet









Okay, who is Anti-Socki now?


----------



## warneckutz

Dye Tied said:


> Is that why you are in the sleaze list?



I guess...


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> I know who it is and I'm not tellin.....



Good Morning.


----------



## Mojo

Dye Tied said:


> Does this make one a sleaze? :shrug:


----------



## warneckutz

Dye Tied said:


> Does this make one a sleaze? :shrug:




.......

.......


Wait for it...


----------



## Jameo

Oh damn


----------



## mainman

Dye Tied said:


> Does this make one a sleaze? :shrug:


Oh, no you di-innnnnnt...


----------



## slotted

Dye Tied said:


> Does this make one a sleaze? :shrug:



I see AssGirl and me in the background.


----------



## toppick08

warneckutz said:


> .......
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> Wait for it...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dye Tied said:


> Does this make one a sleaze? :shrug:


----------



## slotted

Dye Tied said:


> Does this make one a sleaze? :shrug:



You never been motorboated? Just wait till the Memorial Day shindig. You better be there too.


----------



## Dye Tied

slotted said:


> You never been motorboated? Just wait till the Memorial Day shindig. You better be there too.



You back down off my old boobies


----------



## slotted

Dye Tied said:


> You back down off my old boobies



 Who said I'd be the one doing it.


----------



## jwwb2000

slotted said:


> You never been motorboated? Just wait till the Memorial Day shindig. You better be there too.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

slotted said:


> You never been motorboated? Just wait till the Memorial Day shindig. You better be there too.



Ooooh, ooooh!  Will the motorboat activity be next to the dunk book?


----------



## slotted

Chasey_Lane said:


> Ooooh, ooooh!  Will the motorboat activity be next to the dunk book?



In between the dunk booth and the kissing booth.


----------



## Mojo

Chasey_Lane said:


> Ooooh, ooooh!  Will the motorboat activity be next to the dunk book?



I didn't realize this was an educational party :SLAM: I'm not going


----------



## toppick08

slotted said:


> In between the dunk booth and the kissing booth.



Do I need to bring my BJ's membership card.....:shrug:


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


> In between the dunk booth and the kissing booth.



I can't wait for those 1 dollar toothless camel kisses :browl:


----------



## mainman

Mojo said:


> I didn't realize this was an educational party :SLAM: I'm not going


I just heard a collective sigh of relief throughout the county...


----------



## kwillia

slotted said:


> In between the dunk booth and the kissing booth.



And those boothes should be preceded by THIS booth...


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> I can't wait for those 1 dollar toothless camel kisses :browl:





mainman said:


> I just heard a collective sigh of releif throughout the county...


----------



## slotted

kwillia said:


> And those boothes should be preceded by THIS booth...


----------



## Mojo

mainman said:


> I just heard a collective sigh of relief throughout the county...



  I've been jerk free for a couple of weeks now, I can't wait to get my hug 



kwillia said:


> And those boothes should be preceded by THIS booth...


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> I've been jerk free for a couple of weeks now, I can't wait to get my motorboat



 disappearing posts.


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


>



That wasn't part of the deal, I wonder if I can work that in if I'm extra nice.


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


> disappearing posts.



It's OK, that picture was more horrific and gruesome than any horror flick out there.


----------



## StrawberryGal

Mojo said:


> I've been jerking off for a couple of weeks now, I can't wait to get my hug



:fixed:


----------



## toppick08

StrawberryGal said:


> :fixed:


----------



## mainman

warneckutz said:


> It's OK, that picture was more horrific and gruesome than any horror flick out there.


SawIII: The guys bones are snapping through his skin?


----------



## Mojo

StrawberryGal said:


> :fixed:



Dirty Dirty


----------



## MJ

warneckutz said:


> It's OK, that picture was more horrific and gruesome than any horror flick out there.



Did that dude lose a bet?


----------



## warneckutz

StrawberryGal said:


> :fixed:


----------



## warneckutz

mainman said:


> SawIII: The guys bones are snapping through his skin?



  That guy got off easy compared to the poor motoboater who had to endure "smothering death"...


----------



## Mojo

MJ said:


> Did that dude lose a bet?


----------



## warneckutz

MJ said:


> Did that dude lose a bet?



Followed by any respect anyone had for him... 

Perhaps his will to live too... fate worse than death...


----------



## StrawberryGal

Mojo said:


> Dirty Dirty


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> Followed by any respect anyone had for him...
> 
> Perhaps his will to live too... fate worse than death...



He had ass girl backing him up, he was alright


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Why isn't the motoboatee chiming in?


----------



## Dr. Fill

Chasey_Lane said:


> Why isn't the motoboatee chiming in?



When you don't respond to what happens in the world, you don't respond to what people say to you. What you do is respond to what you say to yourself about what they say to you. It's all about you, it's not about them.


----------



## Mojo

Dr. Fill said:


> When you don't respond to what happens in the world, you don't respond to what people say to you. What you do is respond to what you say to yourself about what they say to you. It's all about you, it's not about them.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dr. Fill said:


> It's all about you


Pixie is going to be upset she lost that title.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Mojo said:


>



Get that mole yet?


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:


> Pixie is going to be upset she lost that title.



He was speaking in general and just justified my vanity!   It's my world everyone else is just in it!


----------



## Dr. Fill

pixiegirl said:


> He was speaking in general and just justified my vanity!   It's my world everyone else is just in it!



Sometimes you just got to give yourself what you wish someone else would give you.


----------



## Mojo

Chasey_Lane said:


> Get that mole yet?



We let him back in   He's probably keeping it a secret from you so you don't get mad


----------



## pixiegirl

Dr. Fill said:


> Sometimes you just got to give yourself what you wish someone else would give you.




You're so smart.  That's why I buy my own bobbles.


----------



## Dr. Fill

pixiegirl said:


> You're so smart.  That's why I buy my own bobbles.



If you are going to trust somebody, trust yourself, not somebody that doesn't seem to have your best interest at heart.


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> He was speaking in general and just justified my vanity!   It's my world *everyone* else is just in it!


 ayback:


----------



## warneckutz

pixiegirl said:


> He was speaking in general and just justified my vanity!   It's my world everyone else is just in it!



  Be quiet now...


----------



## pixiegirl

warneckutz said:


> Be quiet now...



Boy....  I WILL hurt you.


----------



## cattitude

Oh, looky....Kain gets to have her moment.


----------



## kris31280

... the "Motorboatee" was in class... is still in class... or waiting for class to start, officially.

I thought it was funny, and I had fun... and in the world of cell phone cameras one must realize that everything one does after 5 mai tais can totally be used against you.

Just be thankful no on caught the shot of me flashing Mojo's woman and Lovin!


----------



## slotted

kris31280 said:


> Just be thankful no on caught the shot of me flashing Mojo's woman and Lovin!



 I wouldn't doubt it's out there, Jameo is sneaky...


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> I wouldn't doubt it's out there, Jameo is sneaky...


I know there was no pictures taken of that moment.


----------



## Jameo

slotted said:


> I wouldn't doubt it's out there, Jameo is sneaky...


----------



## Jameo

kris31280 said:


> I know there was no pictures taken of that moment.



 Yes, there was


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> I know there was no pictures taken of that moment.



You wanna put some money on that


----------



## mainman

Jameo said:


> Yes, there was


But she knows there wasn't...


----------



## lovinmaryland

Jameo said:


> Yes, there was


----------



## kris31280

Jameo said:


> Yes, there was


Eh... then so be it...


----------



## toppick08

Jameo said:


>


----------



## CRoyal

kris31280 said:


> Eh... then so be it...



sees stars and faces*

..again


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> You wanna put some money on that



  Can we put some money on destroying those pictures?!


----------



## Pete

kris31280 said:


> I know there was no pictures taken of that moment.



Maybe someone had "sneakercam" :shrug:


----------



## kris31280

Pete said:


> Maybe someone had "sneakercam" :shrug:


 It was probably a set up so the moment was staged :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

Damn, the Anti-Socki ppl woke up their MPD's. Or was it the Anti-Kain ppl that don't want to see me labeled a sleaze?


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey has a picture of my hoots.


----------



## Jameo

mainman said:


> But she knows there wasn't...



People might some day learn to not do anything they don't want caught on film when I'm around


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> It was probably a set up so the moment was staged :shrug:



My boy just sent me the picture from his phone   It's bad but you can still make it out.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:


> Chasey has a picture of my hoots.


Who, me?


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> My boy just sent me the picture from his phone   It's bad but you can still make it out.


The "motorboater"? :shrug:


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> The "motorboater"? :shrug:



That's him


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> That's him


Who, let's be fair, ASKED if he could motorboat me.


----------



## toppick08

pixiegirl said:


> Chasey has a picture of my hoots.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kris31280 said:


> Who, let's be fair, ASKED if he could motorboat me.



It was a DARE, sweetheart.  I take it he didn't split any money w/you?


----------



## RoseRed

kris31280 said:


> It was probably a set up so the moment was staged :shrug:



Ya think?


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> Who, let's be fair, ASKED if he could motorboat me.


----------



## kris31280

Chasey_Lane said:


> It was a DARE, sweetheart.  I take it he didn't split any money w/you?


Maybe I'm a little less prudish than I should be...

Motorboatin' ain't no big thing... 
And flashing is no big thing...

Everyone has boobs :shrug:


----------



## Jameo

RoseRed said:


> Ya think?



It wasn't


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> It was probably a set up so the moment was staged :shrug:



  It wasn't set up, my wife isn't a Tard like I am


----------



## RoseRed

Jameo said:


> It wasn't


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> It wasn't set up, my wife isn't a Tard like I am


 Well that's good to know.


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> It wasn't set up, my wife isn't a Tard like I am



Ni Hao don't play!


----------



## cattitude

Pete said:


> Maybe someone had "sneakercam" :shrug:




Is that anything like that hoo-hoo cam we heard about?


----------



## sockgirl77

I just violated a few cell phones. Does this make me a sleaze?


----------



## kris31280




----------



## jetmonkey

kris31280 said:


> Just be thankful no on caught the shot of me flashing Mojo's woman and Lovin!


...


----------



## Dougstermd

kris31280 said:


> Because I do ANYTHING on here without a long explaination!  The  smiley might as well be renamed after me!
> 
> But if it makes you sleep better, mistress, *by all means, think what you'd like because you're going to anyway *





can I use that for my next siggy?

That wording id soo profound on so many levels


----------



## Dougstermd

pixiegirl said:


> Chasey has a picture of my hoots.



who doesn't:shrug:


----------



## kris31280

Dougstermd said:


> can I use that for my next siggy?
> 
> That wording id soo profound on so many levels


If you want...


----------



## ServiceGuy

Dougstermd said:


> who doesn't:shrug:



I don't


----------



## PrchJrkr

Bump for pixie...

:worthless


----------



## Mojo

Dougstermd said:


> who doesn't:shrug:



My wife made me erase mine


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> My wife made me erase mine



I haven't got any. 



But I did just get a really amazing one.


----------



## kris31280

I smell another poll coming on...


----------



## pixiegirl

Dougstermd said:


> who doesn't:shrug:



:shrug:  you?


----------



## kris31280

Dougstermd said:


> who doesn't:shrug:





pixiegirl said:


> :shrug:  you?



Me either... but I'm ok with that


----------



## ServiceGuy

kris31280 said:


> Me either... but I'm ok with that



I dont and I am not sure if I am ok with that


----------



## sockgirl77

Am I supposed to be upset that Kain's winning?


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:


> Am I supposed to be upset that Kain's winning?



New poll...


----------

